# Looking for a certain pic, help please?



## SativaWeed (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi guys,
 I've been looking for a picture that I saw here a while back that showed a LARGE pile of weed in a living room in front of a fireplace. If anyone knows of this photo could you possibly lead me to it? I'd appriciate it as I'd like to show it to a friend and blow the top of his gourd off!!  It's just a great pic. Thanks in advance to whomever finds it.


----------



## Kupunakane (Dec 11, 2008)

That pic is in this youtube clip, enjoy !!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6Y00kIp1og
The timing mark is 2.06
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## SativaWeed (Dec 13, 2008)

Yep! That's the pile! Some of the other shots of various plants are AMAZING!! Thanks heaps King!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 14, 2008)

Hello Sativa 

Here's your request


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Dec 14, 2008)

:holysheep:   :bong:


----------



## Kupunakane (Dec 14, 2008)

I guess some things just talk loudly to ya,
  Yeppers that pic speaks loudly to me. It is a beautiful sight to behold. Some of the other pics are really super too. Good video to calm one's self with.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## SativaWeed (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks again you guys. You are the BEST!


----------

